# Best pushers ?



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Was wondering what everybody thought the best pushers were for skids/ loaders/tractors? Was wondering what people thought of the protech steel edge trip edge compared to the optisum, artics, boss ,metal pless ,hla's, etc . Seeing if anybody has first hand experience with the protech steel edges. Looks like metal pless seem to be getting popular on here and they seem to perform well. Not sure how they hold up in the long wrong .


----------



## Ieatsno (Feb 15, 2015)

The protech sectional trip edge holds up extremely well ! , haven't seen one in the shop this year at all other than edge replacements but it isn't really as conforming to pavement dips as the Arctic 4 or 5 section, which is the worse as far as issues with the rubber blocks and the studs that hold them, the rubbers will snap in colder weather (in the teens) the studs that hold the rear of the rubbers snap off , very, very, very costly maintenance and you can not use the pusher for push back, bring it to the pile and stop! it has too much flex and will break, the only one who should be using that pusher is the money manger of the company, it will be in the shop just about every storm at a cost of 2-3 hundred per visit min. not including labor, as far as the others, i can not comment on.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Ieatsno;1977529 said:


> The protech sectional trip edge holds up extremely well ! , haven't seen one in the shop this year at all other than edge replacements but it isn't really as conforming to pavement dips as the Arctic 4 or 5 section, which is the worse as far as issues with the rubber blocks and the studs that hold them, the rubbers will snap in colder weather (in the teens) the studs that hold the rear of the rubbers snap off , very, very, very costly maintenance and you can not use the pusher for push back, bring it to the pile and stop! it has too much flex and will break, the only one who should be using that pusher is the money manger of the company, it will be in the shop just about every storm at a cost of 2-3 hundred per visit min. not including labor, as far as the others, i can not comment on.


I have to agree with the last couple sentences, at least in my case. This is the first year I personally used the Arctic and had no issues but I own the company and took care in how to run the pusher. In previous years it was always torn up. if you've ever pushed with a trip edge pusher in a skid steer you know how "violent" the trips can be when you hit cracks of uneven pavement. You don't get any of that with the Arctic which I found to be probably it's best feature ( not saying it doesn't scrape good). I also found that you probably do not want to push back large frozen piles if you need to move them. The blocks will flex a lot. I just switch to my snow bucket or have my Avalanche's or Kages push back anything I can't.
Thank god we got snow in Feb huh ? Hope things are going well.
Steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

PS...If it becomes a money thing you may look at the Avalanche pushers. My 12 footer was priced good and works well. Dual section steel trip edge with floating side panels. I may look into buying an Optimus if there are year end deals just to try out and compare to the Arctic.
Steve


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a couple Boss pushers and they work well for the money. I also have the protech and have to say it don't scrape as good as they say but that's my own opinion.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

This was my first year with my HLA snow wing. I have 0 experience running a skid steer or a pusher before then. I found myself angling left when I wanted right, or swinging the wing I was moving back when I wanted forward, but that is just lack of experience on my part. Unfortunately, we had a crappy winter, so I only got to try it out twice. It worked without issues (other than above). The only thing I would like to change about my HLA, is that it has no float built into it and the float on my SV250 is almost useless. Other than that I liked it and I'm sure that with ample practice, it will become second nature and much more efficient.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Metal Pless hands down is the best pusher I have used....Scrapes second to none.....Have Used Protech and Artic and beats them both in scraping....We have 7 in varying size and they all have been Great....

*This is just my opinion and im sure I will be told im full of S#$T...*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1977577 said:


> Metal Pless hands down is the best pusher I have used....Scrapes second to none.....Have Used Protech and Artic and beats them both in scraping....We have 7 in varying size and they all have been Great....
> 
> *This is just my opinion and im sure I will be told im full of S#$T...*


You're full of it......


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Defcon 5;1977577 said:


> Metal Pless hands down is the best pusher I have used....Scrapes second to none.....Have Used Protech and Artic and beats them both in scraping....We have 7 in varying size and they all have been Great....:


I totally agree. Have used Protech for ten plus years. We now use two Metal Plessis box blades with Live Edge. Clients have noticed and appreciated.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Been using boss pushers the last 2 years and looking for something that scrapes better. Seems the scrape ok and only in certain snows. Dont scrape like my plow trucks. Yes finally got some snow. The last 3 weeks saved us. Steve , what avalanche model did u go with? Hows it scrape compared to the sectional? U said u had no problems with the sectional since u used it and not employees . Well ive been really turned away from them hearing all the problems people have had with them. U think they are worth the $ and risk of breaking to purchase? Not trying to buy the cheapest. looking for the best scraping ability . Really thinking about the metal pless.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I own 3 boss pushers and 2 protech, I like the boss pushers. They scrape well and have held up well so far. This is my first year with them.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the post...I also am interested, 12 footer.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

What size Boss we have a 8' and I hate it with a passion BUT our 12's and 16's are absolutely amazing! I wont go with anything else! And as for the 8' we are switching it to a Boss angle blade with wings!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have 15+ years with ProTechs, darn good pushers if you want rubber edges. 

I have 1 year with a 10' LiveBoxx and am EXTREMELY impressed. Virtually no wear to speak of. Did a great job on all our snowfalls this year. The customer was very impressed also. A 16' is still on my shopping list.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1978321 said:


> I have 15+ years with ProTechs, darn good pushers if you want rubber edges.
> 
> I have 1 year with a 10' LiveBoxx and am EXTREMELY impressed. Virtually no wear to speak of. Did a great job on all our snowfalls this year. The customer was very impressed also. A 16' is still on my shopping list.


I just think you are full of Baloney.................

Kidding aside....The wear and tear on ours was Very Little.....Don't let the price scare you...They are worth every penny.....:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1978325 said:


> I just think you are full of Baloney.................
> 
> Kidding aside....The wear and tear on ours was Very Little.....Don't let the price scare you...They are worth every penny.....:salute:


Negative, I had tuna for lunch. Thumbs Up

Agreed on the rest.

PS It's "bologna".


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I replaced my pro tech pusher this year with a boss BX12. I have to say overall i'm very happy with it at about 100 hours on the box. They could make some design changes to make it work much better. It scrapes just fine in all snow conditions we have had the full everything but the kitchen sink storms. The biggest problem with the boss is it needs less curve to the top of the mold board. When the box fills with wet snow the snow lifts the box off the ground leaving some pack down. so you need to go over the area twice to scrape down to bare pavement. I have used a steel edge pro tech not worth the money at all no better than rubber at the end of the day. I have played with a artic but it seem like his box was always broken for the blocks in the sections. I have seen the live edge in person boy i was impressed but after pricing it out i just couldn't afford that much money. i would love to try one but the dealer is just to far away.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1978338 said:


> Negative, I had tuna for lunch. Thumbs Up
> 
> Agreed on the rest.
> 
> PS It's "bologna".


Like I have said a hundred times....Im a better Drinker than i am a speller/spiller......


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

fireside;1978348 said:


> I replaced my pro tech pusher this year with a boss BX12. I have to say overall i'm very happy with it at about 100 hours on the box. They could make some design changes to make it work much better. It scrapes just fine in all snow conditions we have had the full everything but the kitchen sink storms. The biggest problem with the boss is it needs less curve to the top of the mold board. When the box fills with wet snow the snow lifts the box off the ground leaving some pack down. so you need to go over the area twice to scrape down to bare pavement. I have used a steel edge pro tech not worth the money at all no better than rubber at the end of the day. I have played with a artic but it seem like his box was always broken for the blocks in the sections. I have seen the live edge in person boy i was impressed but after pricing it out i just couldn't afford that much money. i would love to try one but the dealer is just to far away.


The dealer in Somers is maybe 90 minutes away, you can go and pick one up anytime and give it a try. Just let him know Paul sent you.Thumbs Up


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978302 said:


> What size Boss we have a 8' and I hate it with a passion BUT our 12's and 16's are absolutely amazing! I wont go with anything else! And as for the 8' we are switching it to a Boss angle blade with wings!


Why don't you like the 8' box plow? We were thinking about buying one this summer. But seeing this, It's making me wonder.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I run two boss 8's, we like them. What issues are you having?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978302 said:


> What size Boss we have a 8' and I hate it with a passion BUT our 12's and 16's are absolutely amazing! I wont go with anything else! And as for the 8' we are switching it to a Boss angle blade with wings!


 what's wrong
with the 8', should be the same as the others


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Showmestaterida;1977984 said:


> Been using boss pushers the last 2 years and looking for something that scrapes better. Seems the scrape ok and only in certain snows. Dont scrape like my plow trucks. Yes finally got some snow. The last 3 weeks saved us. Steve , what avalanche model did u go with? Hows it scrape compared to the sectional? U said u had no problems with the sectional since u used it and not employees . Well ive been really turned away from them hearing all the problems people have had with them. U think they are worth the $ and risk of breaking to purchase? Not trying to buy the cheapest. looking for the best scraping ability . Really thinking about the metal pless.


I am not/ can't speak for Paul but last year he offered to ship me one just to try out. I declined his offer because I knew I wouldn't be able to afford it at that time and didn't want to take advantage of him. Maybe he can help you out. I will be looking at trying one next season. As far as this season the Arctic did scrape really good. Like I said before , the forgivingness ( not sure that's a word) is the best part to me being in a skid loader. I would still be leary of letting just anyone use the Arctic. My 12 foot Avalanche worked good to. Being 12 foot and not sectioned it doesn't conform to the surface like a sectional but at the facility I use it we run a salt truck non stop so it really just needed to "hog" out the snow. I'm a bit surprised the Boss didn't scrape better than a plow truck with having "true" down pressure. ( I might be thinking of the 12 with floating panels).
Steve


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Neige;1978376 said:


> The dealer in Somers is maybe 90 minutes away, you can go and pick one up anytime and give it a try. Just let him know Paul sent you.Thumbs Up


paul
I talked to chappel tractor in NH. Somers is really close. let me know who the dealer is i'm at fire school 3 days next week right next to somers. I have got lots of attention with the boss box no one in my area is using one. Just like in 2001 when I started using white plows.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Ya we have a b-8 and b-10. First year they came out . The end plate shoes never stay put. They tend to creep up . Hence the redesign of the newer ones. They dont seem to scrape straight to pavement like plow trucks. They leave a little to be desired.Only pushers ive used but know there has to be others out there that scrape as good as a truck plow. 
ShaneysLawnCare the 12/16 scrape alot better? Was your dislike from the scraping ability as well? 
Ya Paul said theres a demo in Chicago but doesnt look like we are getting anymore to demo one . So maybe next year. Steve hows the avalanche scrape compared to the kage? What model avalanche do u have? What do mean by true down pressure ? Guessing the bigger models w/out the sliphitch? 
fireside, finally somebody had time with the protech trip edge. They really talk it up, surprised that it doesnt scrape any better than the rubber pusher. Hvent seen one in person , all I see around here is the rubber edge. They are everywhere. Havent seen another boss pusher anywhere around here.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes the protech steel. If you look at it the steel edge is mounted on a rubber edge they just roll under with very little tension to hold them in place. They have bolts to turn to adjust height below box shoes. They don't scrape very good at all do to attack angle of the edge. It needs to be much more aggressive angle but I don't think the rubber edge can hold that angle. It also has no float hitch or really moveable end plates to ride over curbs.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

We run 4 arctics, a boss bx12, and a 12' metal pless love edge. By far the best scrape is the metal pless. It is simply amazing how well it scrapes. The boss is the most durable and we have ran it for 3 years and done absolutely nothing to it. The boss and arctic have the best end plate float. The metal pless needs a little modification to make the skid shoes/ends a little better but that pusher with a few mods, is the best one we own. Slip hitch and oscillation on the metal pless is awesome. I guess the best pusher comes down to what you are willing to spend and what kind of job you are looking to get out of your pusher. In my opinion, rubber edged pushers are a thing of the past. At least in my area, there are very few running around. Mainly arctics in our region but many of us who run arctics are getting frustrated with long term durability and having to replace rubber blocks every storm. If money is no object and you are looking for the best scrape possible, go with the metal pless live edge. Jmo


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

fireside;1978551 said:


> paul
> I talked to chappel tractor in NH. Somers is really close. let me know who the dealer is i'm at fire school 3 days next week right next to somers. I have got lots of attention with the boss box no one in my area is using one. Just like in 2001 when I started using white plows.


The Dealer is DDWS welding in Somers CT. They have most models still in stock. Thumbs Up


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

little off topic but..Paul if you see this..are there usually any end of the season or summertime discounts on the pushers? you can PM me if you want any info to remain private,
Steve


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Obviously we are biased in our opinion but would like to clarify what seems to be a few misconceptions about our steel edge models. Pro-Tech has been offering a steel edge model now for almost a decade. Last season we launched a new upgraded version of this model with two foot sections, a pivoting wear shoe, and poly suspension. These changes were made to improve scraping capability but still retain the durability for which we are known. This model still utilizes our blue poly (not rubber), which acts as the spring for the trip-edge. The overall response to this new model has been very positive and we will soon share customer feedback. We sometimes find that when an operator shares their experience using our Steel Edge Sno Pusher, they are actually referencing the older model. 

This is an industry filled with many skilled manufacturers and viable equipment options. Good luck in your search for the right product and if you choose Pro-Tech we appreciate your business.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

xtreem3d;1978649 said:


> little off topic but..Paul if you see this..are there usually any end of the season or summertime discounts on the pushers? you can PM me if you want any info to remain private,
> Steve


Most times there are no deals to be had. Some dealers may want to sell at a better rate if they don't want to carry the inventory for another year. Interest rates are at an all time low, so keeping inventory is really not all that costly these days. I have heard of the occasional deal here and there.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I purchased a ZM Industries rubber edge pusher this season. We got 8 plus feet of snow this season! We logged over 100 hrs on the loader/pusher! Very pleased with this unit, buying another one next season!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crap, 100" of snow and only 100 hours on it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1980422 said:


> Holy crap, 100" of snow and only 100 hours on it?


Probably a small lot, plus the 100" only came in about 3 or 4 storms.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1980422 said:


> Holy crap, 100" of snow and only 100 hours on it?


The pusher is not the only machine working the site!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

lawn king;1980433 said:


> The pusher is not the only machine working the site!


(3 acre lot)


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1980422 said:


> Holy crap, 100" of snow and only 100 hours on it?


Yea but what he didn't tell ya was it all fell in a 7 day stretch!


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

i have an 8' and 10' Boss. they work ok...for the price. you can bang them up and theyll keep on trucking. I will be selling both this year and putting a little more money into 2 metal pless. Not sure of the closest dealer to me tho


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

So I am almost a year late on my reply and I apologize for that. It didnt scrape clean as I liked BUT we put a new cutting edge on it and new shoes and a new operator in the skid steer and most of the issues went away. We have since gone to only larger pushers 12' plus I am currently looking for 2 more Boss 16'ers and we love our 12'ers that we built quick attach plates for and will be doing the same for our 14' and 16'ers '
Hope everyone is having a great year!!


----------

